# WTB:  Used Wintersteiger Stonegrinding Machine



## cyclovaxcfrank (Mar 1, 2010)

Greetings,

I am looking to buy a used Wintersteiger or Stone Grinding Machine.  Ideally something like a Micro 1, Micro 100, or another model from the Micro series.  It must be in working condition.

Are there any ski shops out there looking to upgrade their machine and sell their old one?  Let me know by responding to this thread or by emailing me at cyclovaxcfrank "at" gmail "dot" com  Note to use the @ in place of "at" and the . in place of "dot".



Thank You!


----------



## pmonovan (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi I do have a Wintersteiger Micro ! stone grinder and a Wintersteiger side edge grinder and a SKI TUNER base grinder and a Hobart Hot Buff waxer for sale as I'm retiring. All eqpt is in great shape and sensibly used. are you interested? Peter


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

^Wow, good find, that original post was nearly 3 years ago. Wonder if he is still looking for one :lol:


----------



## pmonovan (Feb 14, 2013)

Well a guy has to try---any chance you want to set up a shop and make your fortune


----------



## pmonovan (Feb 14, 2013)

PS what mountain is that and does it look like that today


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

In the background image? It's Sugarloaf. Yeah, it pretty much looks like that right now after last week's storm!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what do those puppies usually go for new and used?


----------



## fish527 (Mar 2, 2013)

I would be interested in more information regarding tuning equip. contact fish527@cplx.net


----------



## mntrails (Mar 2, 2013)

I am interested in learning more about the Wintersteiger Micro1. A picture would be great otherwise age, condition, location, etc would be a big help. You can email bmwrochmn@aol.com. Thanks!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys asking for details do realize he posted this 3 yrs ago?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmonovan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Did you get my note that says pics are on monovans.com  Pete



fish527 said:


> I would be interested in more information regarding tuning equip. contact fish527@cplx.net


----------



## pmonovan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi I know it started 3 yrs ago but it seems to be alive today at least I am



Hawkshot99 said:


> You guys asking for details do realize he posted this 3 yrs ago?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmonovan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Did you get my note that's says pics are on monovans.com  pete



fish527 said:


> I would be interested in more information regarding tuning equip. contact fish527@cplx.net


----------

